# Français classique: suffixe -ois/-ais - prononciation



## dreamoutloud

Je cherche l'avis d'un historien de la langue française.  Je lis beaucoup des textes du dix-huitième siècle et je vois que les conjugasions qui finissent avec "ais" maintenant finissaient avec "ois."  Est-ce qu'on sait comment les mots étaient prononcés?  Est-ce qu'on disait "je connois" ou "je parlerois," ou ils n'existaient que dans la langue écrite?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi le fil French:  Developments of <oi> sur le forum EHL.


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

Il me semble savoir qu'à cette époque, le mot _françois_ (c'est-à-dire _français_), se prononçait [frãswɛ] ("françouè", avec un _r_ roulé), d'une manière proche de l'actuel accent québécois. J'ai d'ailleurs souvent entendu dire que le parler québécois est resté très proche de la phonétique de cette époque.
En toute logique, les terminaisons en _ois _de certaines conjugaisons devaient se prononcer de cette manière-là elles aussi.

Tout ceci demande bien sûr à être confirmé par quelqu'un de mieux renseigné que _mouè_.


----------



## francois_auffret

Non, vous avez parfaitement raison, Monsieur Tilt....Cette prononciation 'oué' était d'ailleurs celle des aristocrates et du français snob de l'époque.... Elle a été abolie par la révolution française...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Un bon moyen de repérer la prononciation exacte de cette époque est d'éplucher les oeuvres en vers (les tragédies classiques) et d'en repérer les rimes significatives ; je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête et je sais que c'est un gros travail, mais c'est le plus sûr moyen.

Peut-être une bonne programmation avec un moteur de recherche t'aidera-t-elle (mais c'est largement hors de mes compétences) ?

P.S. voir aussi La Fontaine (plus accessible)


----------



## tilt

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Un bon moyen de repérer la prononciation exacte de cette époque est d'éplucher les oeuvres en vers (les tragédies classiques) et d'en repérer les rimes significatives ; je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête et je sais que c'est un gros travail, mais c'est le plus sûr moyen.


L'idée est bonne, mais j'ai lu par exemple que dans je ne sais plus quel texte, l'auteur avait fait rimer _françois _et _loi_. Ceci ne permet hélas pas de savoir si ce mots doivent alors être lus [wa] ou [wɛ], sauf à être déjà certain de la prononciation de l'un des deux.


----------



## Grop

Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça (surement dans son dictionnaire philosophique) mais il me semble que Voltaire disait justement qu'à son époque on prononçait français mais qu'on l'écrivait "françois" (et bien sur il trouvait ça aberrant).

...

Ah, j'ai trouvé ici quelque chose d'intéressant: "On prononce aujourd’hui _français, _et quelques auteurs l’écrivent de même; ils en donnent pour raison qu’il faut distinguer _François _qui signifie une _nation, _de François qui est un nom propre, comme saint François, ou François Ier."


----------



## CapnPrep

En ce qui concerne la prononciation [wɛ] des désinences verbales en _-oi-_ : « On peut la considérer comme tout à fait disparue à la fin du XVIIe siècle. Dès 1675, Berain propose d'écrire _ai_ ; de même Voltaire et quelques autres auteurs. L'Académie a finalement admis cette orthographe en 1835. » (Fouché, _Étude morphologique du verbe français_, Klincksieck, 1967, p. 243)



tilt said:


> En toute logique, …


Franchement, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse dire que la logique ait beaucoup agi dans l'évolution de cette voyelle ! _français / François, portugais / danois, anglais / chinois, …_


----------



## janpol

Tilt propose une prononciation pour l'ancien "françois" avec laquelle  François Auffret est d'accord. Cependant le premier la transcrit avec un "è" ouvert et le second avec un "é" fermé. Si, comme on le dit, la prononciation canadienne est une référence et si, comme on l'affirme aussi, cette prononciation s'apparente à celle du patois normand, je pencherais plutôt pour un "é" fermé. Mais les variantes régionales ne devaient pas manquer...


----------



## francois_auffret

janpol said:


> ... et si comme on l'affirme aussi,cette prononciation s'apparente à celle du patois normand, je pencherais plutôt pour un "é" fermé. Mais les variantes régionales ne devaient pas manquer...


 
Sans doute, il doit y avoir (eu) de nombreuses variantes, cette prononciation est aussi celle de quelques 'patois' ou plutôt langues d'oïl de l'ouest de la France, me semble-t-il... Dans la mesure où ces langues sont encore parlées...

Le 'é' fermé, représente la prononciation la plus archaïque et la plus proche de la prononciation de l'ancien français ('oi' en ancien francais aurait été prononcé 'oï'?), tandis que le 'è' ouvert représente une transition entre le 'é' fermé et le 'a' comme dans moi (mwa)...

Ce qui est étonnant, ce n'est pas cette évolution des anciens oi (wé) en français moderne (devenus: oi (wa) en français moderne.. mais ces oi (wé) devenant ai (è)...


----------



## edward1529

Peut-être ces deux articles pourraient vous aider:

http://homepage2.nifty.com/okadamac/old_french.pdf/PronAF_MArtu+Perc.pdf

http://ebooks.unibuc.ro/medieval/curs/Comments/PrononciationA.htm


----------



## dubina

Cher tous,
Quand je lis Molière, je vois que le temps imparfait est toujours épelé avec la terminaison «ois» ou «oit» au lieu de «ais» ou «ait». Peut-on me dire comment cette orthographe se prononce? Y a-t-il une autorité pour la pronunciation des mots anciens?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Yorenzo

Bonjour,
"ois" ou "oit" se prononcent "oa".
Une "autorité" de prononciation des mots anciens je ne pense pas, peut être faudrait il accentuer l'accent françois


----------



## Maître Capello

La diphtongue ‹_oi_› se prononçait [wɛ] du temps de Molière.

Pour plus de détails à ce sujet, voir ce fil en anglais sur le forum EHL → French:  Developments of <oi>


----------



## CapnPrep

À en croire les témoignages des « autorités » comme Jacques Peletier, Guillaume Des Autels, Henri Estienne, Théodore de Bèze, … la prononciation [ɛ] (sans [w]) était courante déjà au XVIe siècle (donc bien avant Molière) pour les terminaisons de l'imparfait et du conditionnel.

Les autres ‹oi› (_françois_, _moi_, etc.) n'ont pas suivi la même évolution, ou en tout cas pas dans le même temps.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Un bon moyen de repérer la prononciation exacte de cette époque est d'éplucher les oeuvres en vers (les tragédies classiques) et d'en repérer les rimes significatives ; je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête et je sais que c'est un gros travail, mais c'est le plus sûr moyen.



Souvenir de chorale: une chanson coquine de la Renaissance ("En entrant en un jardin", texte de Marot et musique de Sermisy)  fait rimer "avoyne" avec "Hélène".


----------



## CapnPrep

Le mot _avoine_ avait en effet une forme dialectale _aveine_, mais elle n'a jamais supplanté la prononciation [wɛ] > [wa]. 

Les exemples fortuits comme ce vers de Marot sont des témoignages précieux, mais parfois difficiles à interpréter : Est-ce que c'était la prononciation majoritaire de l'époque ? Ou prononçait-on "aveine" et "avoine" indifféremment ? Ou bien le poète a-t-il choisi une forme minoritaire pour produire un effet de style ? (Et si oui, quel était cet effet… ? Archaïsant/fleuri ou au contraire provincial/comique ou autre chose encore ?)

Et tout cela ne nous renseigne pas beaucoup sur les verbes en _-ois_… On peut trouver des exemples comme _Ceres_:_serois_ (qualifié de « rime équivoque » par des Autels en 1551) mais plus d'un siècle plus tard les poètes hésitaient toujours à admettre ce changement de prononciation : « Il est presque sans exemple de joindre les verbes de cette terminaison avec les noms ou avec les adverbes en _ais_ ou en _et_, comme _j'aimois_ avec _jamais_ » (Mourgues).


----------



## matju

Oubliez pas de bien distinguer les é/è... vraisemblablement, les anciennes prononciations des terminaisons en oi/ois/oie suivraient les mêmes règles (et exceptions ?) qui font de ai/ais/aie soit un è ou un é.

Je suppose que ça s'applique autant aux oppositions [wɛ]-[we] qu'aux oppositions [ɛ]-[e].

Au Québec, on utilise encore un certain nombre de [wɛ]-[we], mais pas dans les contextes où les -ois sont devenus -ais lors de la réforme de... 1832 (?). J'en utilise encore parfois pour des oi modernes, mais habituellement je prononce plutôt selon une autre règle qui a trois cas [wa]-[wɑ:]-[wʌ], similaire à la prononciation du «a» dans mon accent. Quand je dis règle, c'en est une de langue populaire, tandis que la diction d'école cherche à éliminer ces deux systèmes (et d'autres variantes) au profit du [wa] uniforme. Mon accent n'est pas le plus typique, mais j'ai pas fait d'inventaire panquébécois pour pouvoir en parler plus...


----------



## CapnPrep

matju said:


> Oubliez pas de bien distinguer les é/è... vraisemblablement, les anciennes prononciations des terminaisons en oi/ois/oie suivraient les mêmes règles (et exceptions ?) qui font de ai/ais/aie soit un è ou un é.


Premièrement, à quelles terminaisons _oi_/_oie_ penses-tu, qui seraient devenues par la suite _ai_/_aie_ ? Deuxièmement, il n'y a aucune raison de croire que les règles — si règles il y a — étaient mieux respectées par le passé qu'elles ne le sont aujourd'hui. Cela dit, avec des exceptions isolées, les grammairiens de l'époque disent tous qu'il faut prononcer ‹oi› avec un _è_ ouvert, quelle que soit le contexte.


----------



## matju

Laissez tomber ce que j'ai dit, je ne vois pas comment j'ai pu passer autant de temps à écrire quelque chose d'aussi faux. Je suis même allé jusqu'à confondre deux pages différentes de wordreference sur le sujet du «oi», puisque ce qui m'amenait à écrire était plutôt des commentaires d'une autre page. Bref, complètement perdu, pas ma journée, et cetera.

Mon dernier paragraphe est pas faux, mais est lui aussi sur la mauvaise page.


----------



## plantin

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Un bon moyen de repérer la prononciation exacte de cette époque est d'éplucher les oeuvres en vers (les tragédies classiques) et d'en repérer les rimes significatives ; je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête et je sais que c'est un gros travail, mais c'est le plus sûr moyen.


Justement, on parle dans ce fil des mentions rares et précieuses de la prononciation ancienne de -oi-, en voici une, particulièrement explicite, trouvée dans la correspondance de Voltaire, où il explique à Jean-Baptiste Rousseau (rien à voir avec Jean-Jacques) en mars 1719 pourquoi il a abandonné son nom d'Arouet:
_"J'ai été si malheureux sous le nom d'Arouet que j'en ai pris un autre surtout pour n'être plus confondu avec le poète Roy"._(_Correspondance*,* tome _*I*, p57, Gallimard, Pléiade)

Ce qui pourrait repousser à un peu plus tard cette affirmation (à moins que l'explication de Voltaire soit en fait une boutade ironique comme il en a l'habitude, ou alors que la prononciation des désinences verbales ne suive pas celle des autres mots, notamment les noms propres...) :


CapnPrep said:


> En ce qui concerne la prononciation [wɛ] des désinences verbales en _-oi-_ : « On peut la considérer comme tout à fait disparue à la fin du XVIIe siècle.


----------

